# Liquid CIA and Need help



## mrmichael (Apr 19, 2017)

Okay. I've been running: RUI CIA for a long time. I've prob gone through 2-4 bottles of it. To be honest I've not felt anything crazy using the stuff and I've always thought it was my hormones being in the wrong balance and making the CIA not work.

However, I'm thinking that it's not real actually and the poor reviews on here are seeming to be agreeing with my thoughts. 

I've been using CIA or BP or so I thought and I really need it. Just some low dose I can ran ED or EOD on future cycles.

Does anyone have a research Pep that sells CIA in legit and can vouch for it?

PS: I came a long time ago from the ology, so I'm slowly learning the stuff they preach is total BS and they are sell outs.


Thanks


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 19, 2017)

For the thousandth time:

Research companies come and go. One batch will be great, the next maybe not. Take your pick.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2017)

I've run quite a bit of their Cia. I order multiple at a time because I'm usually on the other side of the world. One order I had (3 containers) wasn't good. I wrote them and they sent me 3 new ones free of charge. The batch I just got is great. If your displeased with it they should send you new stuff.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2017)

Either from a pharm or next best thing from your trusted oils guy.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 20, 2017)

Jin said:


> I've run quite a bit of their Cia. I order multiple at a time because I'm usually on the other side of the world. One order I had (3 containers) wasn't good. I wrote them and they sent me 3 new ones free of charge. The batch I just got is great. If your displeased with it they should send you new stuff.



What exactly did u say to them to get another batch free?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 20, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> Okay. I've been running: RUI CIA for a long time. I've prob gone through 2-4 bottles of it. To be honest I've not felt anything crazy using the stuff and I've always thought it was my hormones being in the wrong balance and making the CIA not work.
> 
> However, I'm thinking that it's not real actually and the poor reviews on here are seeming to be agreeing with my thoughts.
> 
> ...


 I feel your pain brother. I joined there 6 months ago and eventually got banned for calling out their complete line of bullshit. 

To answer your question, most good AAS sources sell the tabs too. I have used RUI before with no problems but I have heard bad reviews as of late. Honestly, if you can find the tabs/pills, you are in better hands IMO


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 20, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I feel your pain brother. I joined there 6 months ago and eventually got banned for calling out their complete line of bullshit.
> 
> To answer your question, most good AAS sources sell the tabs too. I have used RUI before with no problems but I have heard bad reviews as of late. Honestly, if you can find the tabs/pills, you are in better hands IMO



Any help on finding tabs for USA? I've always found that research chems (if legit) seem to last a long time and gear places sell few tabs for expensive..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> Any help on finding tabs for USA? I've always found that research chems (if legit) seem to last a long time and gear places sell few tabs for expensive..



That's because legit cialis is a bit expensive. The actual HG tabs from the pharmacy are like 20 bucks each.

This is off a list of a guy I trust it's brand name and includes shipping.

10 mg 4 tabs $ 115
20 mg 8 tabs $ 180


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's because legit cialis is a bit expensive. The actual HG tabs from the pharmacy are like 20 bucks each.
> 
> This is off a list of a guy I trust it's brand name and includes shipping.
> 
> ...


 Yep. If you want brand name Cialis, you will pay for it. You can find sources out there that sell 50-20mg Tadalafil(generic cialis) for like 50 bucks. Honestly, if you have insurance, just get a prescription from a doc and pay a copay.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 20, 2017)

I've always had good results with RUI Cia but it's true, the RCs come and go from batch to batch.  You don't want a peptide company, you want a lab or a pharma supplier. Why not go Indian?


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Either from a pharm or next best thing from your trusted oils guy.



This. Your average solid gear supplier will sell cialis, viagra, adex, nova, and clomid along with the gear they brew or resell. I'd avoid anyone that doesn't at least carry the full range of products you'd need to cycle/cruise.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 20, 2017)

BSP - Most Insurance wont cover Cia or V here.  I can get the doc to prescribe, but the cost is insane.  I heard the CIA will go generic in 2018.  That might help a little on the cost.


----------



## mrmichael (Apr 20, 2017)

I can't pay that kind of money for something I take as a aux side ED for BP and health....4 tabs for 100+? are u kidding me dude.
The reason I liked stuff like RUI is because it's huge amount for cheap and it doesn't take much CIA to get a solid effect. I'd be better off buying their BS and taking higher dosages of it to get lower dosages if it was total junk OR atleast rage at them and have them resend hopefully a solid batch..


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 20, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> BSP - Most Insurance wont cover Cia or V here.  I can get the doc to prescribe, but the cost is insane.  I heard the CIA will go generic in 2018.  That might help a little on the cost.


 Well, it seemed like a good idea lol. Ive only used cialis once during a cycle and it was because I was having BP issues. It didn't really do much but I was taking a minimum dosage(5mg/day) I have seen it on suppliers list for pretty cheap though.


----------



## Aoutest (Apr 22, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> I can't pay that kind of money for something I take as a aux side ED for BP and health....4 tabs for 100+? are u kidding me dude.
> The reason I liked stuff like RUI is because it's huge amount for cheap and it doesn't take much CIA to get a solid effect. I'd be better off buying their BS and taking higher dosages of it to get lower dosages if it was total junk OR atleast rage at them and have them resend hopefully a solid batch..



Dude, UGL cialis is less than a dollar a pill. (Not taking about RC). Or you can go Indian at ADC for about 92 cents per 20mg pill.


----------



## HardBody (May 24, 2017)

AmericanResearchLabs.com has it as a research liquid.  They are offering 50% off for new cutomers and free USPS Priority mail shipping iwthin the continental US wih promo code WELCOME


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2017)

HardBody said:


> AmericanResearchLabs.com has it as a research liquid.  They are offering 50% off for new cutomers and free USPS Priority mail shipping iwthin the continental US wih promo code WELCOME



We get it. You can stop promoting now.


----------



## Hendo (May 28, 2017)

I've had good experience with unnaturalsresearch


----------

